# Is this GT worth Anything



## Spence36 (Aug 26, 2015)

I haven't a clue on BMX bikes but is this 
26" GT worth anything ?? Need value please 





Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 26, 2015)

Im not an expert on values but I'd $250-$350, I think it has more appeal to someone who wants a good rider than a hardcore collector. 

* I just went back an looked closer and realized this is a 26" (which you did mention I know) I have no idea what this is worth.


----------



## Spence36 (Aug 26, 2015)

Cool thanks bud


----------

